# Potenciometro para controlar el volumen de un altavoz



## JAVIER B (Oct 10, 2006)

hola. Queria saber de cuanto tiene q ser el potenciometro para controlar el volumen de un altavoz de 8 ohmios y 0,5 w de potencia. y tambien saber la diferencia que hay entre un altavoz alnico y uno de iman ferrita. gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola Javier , lo suyo seria un potenciometro de 16 ohm, conectado en las conexiones de salida de altavoz, y el altavoz que quieras regular, un terminal  en el centro del potenciometro ,y el otro a un extremo,,,, sobre los altavoces  solo se diferencian, me parece en el iman, suerte un saludo
http://www.ondaradio.es/esp/catalogoConsulta.aspx?pagina=402;1


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 29, 2009)

retomando este tema! yo necesito tambien conectar un potenciometro a un altavoz, hace un tiempo vi uno en un colegio y me llamo la atensión el asunto esque ahora tengo que conectar un parlate para retorno pero el problema es que no se como hacerlo ya que en el lugar donde lo pondré no tengo niun enchufe disponible, como para poner algun circuito, solo se me ocurre conectarle un potenciometro pero la verdad no se, como he leido que no se puede pero por lo visto si, yo creo que usare un parlante de unos 50w y 8 ohms y no he visto la potencia del amplificador, si alguien tiene una idea que la de porfavor, vale todo algunas formulas para calcular el potenciometro o lo que sea de información gracias


----------



## Vistiendo (Ene 15, 2011)

Buenas, aprovecho este hilo para hacer mi pregunta, ya que no he encontrado nada mas parecido en el foro para resolver mi duda y no crear un post nuevo.

Tengo una placa de arduino conectada a un altavoz de 8 ohmios y 0,5W, me gustaria saber como subir el volumen del altavoz, ya sea con un potenciometró o con un transistor.

Si alguno pudiera resolverme la duda se lo agradeceria mucho.

Un saludo!!


----------

